# VIRGINIA FARMERS! Have you Registered farm business w/the State?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I know someone on here registered their sheep farm in MD. 
DH wants me to register my sheep farm as an official Va business so 1) I'll have an official job and 2) for the tax break. 


How do I go about doing this? 
Who do I go see? 
What are the needed qualifications? 
What are the fees that go with this? 
Is there really any worth while tax break or ability to save money? 
Are there any pitfalls with this? 
Any issues that would come from it? 
Will I have to save every receipt and keep track of everything really well? 
Is there a program or template for sales to give the buyers a receipt so there's proof? 
Is it for just one breed or can I use it for the hogs, rabbits and horses? Rabbits and hogs sell, but horses are just pets, so I'd assume they would not be included, right?


Some people at TSC and other farm stores use some kind of Tax number and don't have to pay taxes on direct farm related goods. Things like livestock feed, livestock equipment and livestock drugs. 

I don't want to bother these random strangers and seem creepy and nosy, plus, I rarely end up in line with someone who has that code to enter, 3 times last year I saw/heard people use it.


Thanks for any and all help!!!


----------

